# عمل صابون صلب من التكسابون



## مصطفى ابو الورد (15 أبريل 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .اود ان اعرف اذا كان من الممكن صناعه صابون صلب من مادة الدكسابون مثل ان نصنع صابون سائل ثم نقوم بتصليبه اذا كان من الممكن ذالك فالرجاء اسعفونا بطريقة التصنيع والمواد الداخله في الصناعه ولكل المهندسين واصحاب الخبرة مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## atef7000 (16 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الكريم ماذا تقصد بتصليبه هل يكون صابون قطع وهتستخدمه ف ايه علشان أفكر معاك


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (16 أبريل 2012)

نعم اخي العزيز نعمل منه صابون قطع مثل صابون التواليت وممكن نستخدمه للايدي وللوجه.وهناك من عمل 

هذه الفكره لاكنه لم يعلم احد عليها فقط قل انه استخدم الكحول لتصليب الدكسابون والله اعلم. ولك اخي العزيز مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## atef7000 (17 أبريل 2012)

الأخ العزيز الكحول هيذوب التكسابون وهيكون فيه رغاوى بس شكله زى الماء والتكسابون معزز للرغوة وعلشان تحوله لسائل لزوجته عالية بتضيف عليه kd ده على حد علمى


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (17 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته مسالة الكحول أني لااعلم بصحتها ان الذي اخبرني بها لم يكن يريد ان يعلمني بالطريقه اما بالنسبه لل(Kd) التي ذكرته فهل هو يقوم بتصليب الدكسابون . اخي العزيز ان فكره صناعه صابون صلب قطع كصابون التوليت بها من المزايه الصحيه والاقتصاديه وانه بالفعل مصنوع صابون قولب من الدكسابون ونحن عندنا في العراق صابون يأتينا من تركيا وهو مصنوع من الدكسابون


----------



## atef7000 (18 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الكريم الkd يزيد اللزوجة حتى يكون القوام مثل الشاور جيل أو مثل الصابون السائل ولكن لايصل أن يكون مثل الصلب وأعتقد أن الصابون القطع الذى تتكلم عنه هو نفس التركيبة للصابون الصلب مضافا اليه التكسابون بكمية كبيرة لزيادة الرغوة ولتنعيم البشرة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الكريم الصابون القطع يمكن استخدام التكسابون فيه لزيادة الرغوة كاضافة ووظيفة الكحول هنا ليس الصلابه وانما الشفافيه وهى تركيبة الصابون الشفاف وموجوده بالموقع


----------



## matrix2022 (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ عبد القادر هل تستطيع وضع الرابط للصابون الشفاف ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## matrix2022 (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ مصطفى احنا كمان معاك بنفكر وندور ويا ريت اللى يوصل لشئ يطرحها هنا عشان الفايدة تعم على الجميع ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 أبريل 2012)

هذه التركيبه ذكرها الاخ ابو تيسير 
1. قم بتسخين 19 جرام من الدهون و18 جرام من زيت جوز الهند و19 جرام من زيت الخروع فى درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس . 
2. قم بوضع 250 سم من محلول الصودا الكاوية الى الخليط . 
3. قم بتسخين الخليط امدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط فى درجة حرارة الغرفة لمدة ساعتين . 
4. قم باضافة 45 جرام من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليط لمدة ثلث ساعة . 
5. قم باضافة 15 جرام من السكر الى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط . 
6. اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان . 
7. اضف اللون الصناعى والرائحة حسب الرغبة 
اترك الخليط حتى يبرد وذلك بعد وضعة فى القوالب حتى يظهر فى هذا الشكل 
انتهى 
ما ازيده انه استخدم المحلول السكرى بدل الكحول وحاول ان تستخدم شموع اكثر صلابه مثل الاستياريك مع زيت جوز الهند حتى يتسنى لك ان تضع كميه مناسبه من التكسابون لزيادة الرغوة
ويمكن البداية بتجربة صابون وجه عاديه المتاحة وهى مكونه من الاستيارات ونضيف عليها بعد تسخينها مع التكسابون لتحويلها الى حاله سائله نضيف عليها الكحول او المحلول السكرى البديل وبعد صبها فى قالب ضعها فى البراد حتى تحصل على صابونه صلبه شفافة ان كان يهمك الشفافيه
لا تنسى بشر الصابونه قبل تسخينها على حمام مائى حتى تختصر الوقت
عفوا انا لست خبير فى الحاسب ولذلك نقلت التركيبه ولم اضع الرابط فانا موضه قديمه ويمكن البحث عنها فى الموقع تحت اسم صابون شفاف


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (19 أبريل 2012)

*شكراً لكُل الاخوه وشكراً للأخ عبد القادر على التركيبه المفيدة وأني ان شاء الله ان وصلت الى شيء يخص الصابون الصلب من التكسابون سانشره فوراً ولكم مني الف تحيه وسلام
*


----------



## enp_meca (27 أبريل 2012)

ماهي مراحل طريقة صنع الصابون الصلب في المصانع بخط الانتاج وبابسط الطرق .....جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## سالم هدهود (26 فبراير 2013)

اريد ان اوضح لك عزيزى السائل بأن مادة التكسبون مادة فعالة من التوع الايونى وهى تستخدم كمادة فعالة فى الشامنو مند سنوات وتضاف بنسبة قليلة فى المظفات السائل خاصة بعد ارتفاع سعر حامض السلفونيك ولا يمكن اظافتها فى الصابون الصلب لان مصدرها كحول وايترات دهنية وان كنت تبحت عن وفرة الرغوة يمكنك اختيار الاحماض الدهنية متل اللورك اسد واضافة مادة اى دى تى اى وشكرا


----------



## احمد ربيع (19 مارس 2013)

اعتقد ان الطريقة الاخيرة هذه هى الانسب وللعلم استخدام قوالب السيليكون الان اصبح متوفر ويعطى نتائج مبهرة ويجب ان يكون هناك مكنة صنفرة لتجميل الشكل النهائى والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## Alshahed (30 مارس 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا الاستاذ عبد القادر وبالتوفيق دائما


----------

